# Update to the Progress at Hacienda del Mar of the demolition of the Hyatt Cerromar Beach hotel next door



## PerryKing (Apr 27, 2022)

*Looking at the northwest wing - Hyatt Cerromar Beach Hotel built in the 1950's By Larwence Rockefeller:*

*as of SEP 13 2021*





*As of March 21 2022*




*As of April 9 2022*




*Front side  as of April 7 2022





Looking North from a 8 Floor Balcony - Hacienda Del Mar pool area




The project manager of the demolition told that he hopes to be clone with the demolition by September 2022. Provided any unfortunate circumstances. 

Actually very little disturbing noise from the demolition into the rooms while I was there.  The new  completely rebuilt  rooms from new steel wall studs out to completely new interior rebuild and finish  including new Kitchen layout, double size shower,  appliances,  furnishings and cleaned grounds (at a cost of $44 million plus  )  and all is very nice and a committed staff. .  Lets just hope we don't have another hurricane this season or for a long time.  

Perry*


----------



## travelhacker (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for posting! 

I was particularly interested in how things were progressing with the building demolition as our good friends are planning to go there in February of 2023.


----------



## kulanihawaii (Apr 29, 2022)

I've been here the past week to check on the renovations.  A few more comments though others might have said the same.  I did not rent a car and it's not easy to be here without one.  You can try to get a taxi or an Uber for groceries from the Amigo or Supermax which are a few miles east of HDM.  There aren't many Ubers and you might have to wait a long time for one.   West of HDM within a mile are a few small "restaurants", a coffee truck, some other pop up food places.  They are walkable but the highway has no sidewalks and the traffic can be heavy so not that safe.  You can arrange a car service to and from the airport which is quite pricey compared to Uber or other transportation.  But, that other transportation might not be available when you need it or reliable..

The Cerromar next door is coming down as the photos above show and only noisy a few days when they were working close by  as they seem to be working in different areas.  There is a sign at the entrance of the road leading to the HDM showing permits numbers (?) for JW Marriott.....


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 30, 2022)

I was there last moth for 3 weeks with no car.  (By my self - staying on the east tower on the 8th floor (My deeded unit -but not my weeks)- So I know your pain.  But I have seen just about every thing to do on the island, so I just did not want to pay $600 a week for an economy or  intermediate car.  I survived , went for some long walks into VEGA Alta, etc. To the Puma Gas station and Convenience story, also stoped in to Mikas small gri=ocery store and "Deli".   However I was sort of board at times (except during the 24 hour power outage we had) being stuck there with no car.

  (i.e. such as no evenings  at the Caribbean Cinema near Amigo for $4 first run USA movies etc.)   And yea for PICO RICO. and there Polo and ribs..  Ditto on the no sidewalks I started late one after noon and came back to the Hyatt in pitch dark from 7PM to 8PM - the last hour of my trip walking on the edge of the road and back and forth to different sides of the road  if there was a sidewalk  - except for that last 30 minutes or so when NO sidewalks.  I paid the local  Dorado "NORTH taxi company" $30 (they wanted $35 but I negotiated it a bit, I thought was to high even at $30 for a few miles ride, but I had no choice. I  had them take me   over to Amigo for grocery shopping.  stayed  about 2.5 hours and then called them and they came and picked me up.  I spent $200 on food and made it last just about right for just me for the three weeks I was there. (Fresh Milk was about $6.50 a gallon)  (better than the $9.50 I paid on Kauai in Januari, but not as good as the $2.33 a gallon here in Denver at the local (Kroger owned )King Sooper stores).  The   first 2 days I did order in delivery from China Garden, and a Mexican Restaurant ( Did not like the Mexican  restaurant's style of Mexican food.  Looked great , but did not like the taste  of their style of Mexican cuisine. Also hade ONE dinner entry form the Bohio on the grounds.  after ordering from those two restaurants the delivery driver suggest I should be using* the "TUPYX"* app that has about 6 local restaurants signed up to do their deliveries through.  Ask the front desk staff about the restaurants on the list,   I educated them on the service, it was news to to them at the time.  . I also saw the Dominos Pizza deliver guy around a few times.  Meet several guest that drove over to the Ritz quite often for dinner -  Very expensive-  I do like the China Garden restaurant in the shopping center where Applebee's  ( a few tables , but I prefer to take out- one entry last me at least for 2 meals or more) ) , Popeyes,  Wendys, Metropolitan, Starbucks, etc. which are all located on the first traffic light on the way back into Dorado.  

The Demolition Project Manager told me about and   said the chicken at *NOLO's Fried Chicken* *and Chinese * in Dorado was just the best !!..  Churches Chicken is great and relatively economical ( They are every where in PR, some major roads about one every few miles)   -  -- MUCH better than KFC. The front desk has a two page listing of the local popular restaurants --If you have a car.  Including a few over by the Caribbean multi theater Cinema.  (When I said $4 that was a few years ago for a senior like me at  80 years old - the regular adult price was not much more -  but that was pre hurricane prices - don't know what it is now.  )

 I did luck out on my  last day and got an Uber driver 7 minutes after I requested about $36 , (he had just dropped someone off at the Ritz Carlton reserve) .  But the day I arrived coming from the Pan American International cruise port ( The new one near the new convention center etc., I could noy get an Uber ride even after trying for 3 hours , before I gave up and negotiated wit  a taxi driver to take me to the Hyatt for $55.  It had been years before he had been out to Dorado, so I had to help him with directions on how to get to the front door of the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar.  )  

The demo superintendent told me that he has to get a new government  permit for each section of the hotel, but only after he proves that he has mitigated the floor tiles (lead in them) and the asbestos etc.)  before he can tear each section  down.


----------

